# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  رشته ریاضی فیزیک و کنکور تجربی

## ROYALISH

با سلام دوستان.میخواستم ازتون مشاوره بگیرم من امسال کلاس دوم رشته ریاضی فیزیکم ولی در نهایت میخوام کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم و پزشکی قبول شم اما هنوز شروع نکردم که زیست بخونم.چه طوری میشه که با دیپلم ریاضی کنکور تجربی داد؟نمیدونم سال دیگه تغییر رشته میدم یا نه ولی میخوام از الان زیست بخونم.چه طوری باید زیست بخونم؟نیازه که حتما دبیر بگیرم؟چه کتاب تست هایی باید بزنم؟من شهرستانم و مدرسه سمپاد هستم.لطفا کمکم کنید ممنون

----------


## No Name

اولا تبریک بابت هدف بلند مدتت
ثانیا سعی کن سوم هم ریاضی باشی. چون قطعا تو سطح علمی درس ریاضی و قیزیکت تاثیر داره.
من دوستی داشتم مثل شما تا سوم ریاضی بود بعد رفت تجربی آخر هم شد 250 .
متوجه شدیم از قبل برنامش بوده و یه شبه تصمیم نگرفته . تواین سالها موازی زیست هم میخوندش.
من تجربی نیستم که بخوام نظر مطمءن بدم اما با توجه به تجربه بچه های این فروم و رفیقای خودم بهترین منبع کتاب درسی هست. 
دبیر نیاز نیست. کتاب هم دوستان اهل فن بگن بهتره (شنیده های من: خیلی سبز برای دوم بهترینه)
ضمنا فکر میکنم شما باید سال چهارم (زمانی که رشتته عوض کردی) زیستت رو برای نهایی آزمون بدی.(البته مظمئن نیستم.)

----------


## mohamadbaha

دوست عزیز لازم نیست تغیر رشته یا چیزی بدی در ضمن سعی کن تا پیش ریاضی باشی چون خیلی موثر هست البته بنده خودم رشته ریاضی هستم و قصد دارم سال بعد تجربی امتحان بدم....و در اخر هنگام ازمون کنکور فققط یه دفترچه تجربی میخری و تمام. :Y (454):

----------


## ROYALISH

ممنون از راهنماییتون.شما سال چندم هستید و چه برنامه ای برای زیست دارید/مشاورتون کی هستند؟  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Parniya

تا حدودی کمک ت میکنه !

راهنمایی برای قبولی در رشته پزشکی از رشته ریاضی

* روش‌هاي مطالعه درس زيست شناسي از نظر رتبه هاي برتر *

منابع پیشنهادی رتبه های خوب !

مصاحبـه با اعضای انجمـن کنکور!! (رتبه های زیـر 5000 کشوری تجربـی93)

----------

